# Short Turkey Hunt



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Went down to my buddies cabin Saturday morning. Another buddy of ours was bringing his two sons down for youth season after work. They show up, and we're sitting on the cabin deck chatting for about five minutes, when we hear a turkey gobbling pretty close to the cabin. We all look at each other, and we hear the turkey gobble again. My buddy looks at his boys, and tells them to suit up. They head off into the woods, hoping to intercept the turkey. My buddy let his older son (Jake) do the calling, and his other son (Luke) was the shooter, hopefully. I hear Jake doing some hen clucks, and thought I'd go inside the cabin as to not interfere with the situation. I go to the second story of the cabin, and look out the window up the hill to a field, and I see the Tom Turkey fanning and strutting towards where I thought they might be. After the turkey passed the cabin, I told my buddy we should go back down on the deck. We walked outside, and I told my buddy that it would be funny if we heard a shotgun blast. A few seconds later Kaboom. I heard my buddy laughing in the distance, and then two turkeys flew down from the hill right in front of the cabin, and I thought maybe his son had missed. I should have known better. We walked up the hill, and there was my buddy with an ear to ear grin, and his sons had smiles to match. His fourteen year old son called in the turkey, and his thirteen year old son shot it. This was Lukes first time Turkey hunting, and the first time he had ever fired a shot at a Turkey. As Luke bent over to pick the turkey up, I noticed he still had the price tags on his new camo.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's another picture.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

really nice bird.long beard? how are they to eat?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

It had a 9 1/2" long beard, 1" spurs, and weighed in at 21 lbs.

I've never eaten a wild turkey. I heard they were good eatin'.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats to the young guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

CONGRATS, that is great!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow he must be lucky


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Great Job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats. The first turkey is so great!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I talked to my buddy (the father of the boy pictured) today. He took Luke (above) out again for a Sunday afternoon hunt after I went home, and he shot another turkey. His other son also shot a turkey that afternoon.

He then took a buddy of ours out Monday morning for a hunt, and the guy shot a turkey with a bow.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow do u thing they can give me 6 random numbers between 0-60 lol


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's our buddy with his bowkill.


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

what time did they kill their birds? by the way CONGRATS!


----------

